# toy poodle really depressed after neutering



## wenzi (Oct 29, 2011)

We have two toy poodles Mica (male) and Sadie (female). We raised Mica since he was 8weeks old, he is now 1, he is extremely active and playful, the most lovable creature. Sadie was adopted by us about 2 weeks ago, she is almost 2, had 1 litter before we got her; she doesn't like to play, but would sit on your lap all day.

We got both of them neutered and sprayed 2 days ago and realized some big changes to their personality. Mica has become very very depressed, he used to play with his toys all day long, now he shows no interest to them, he wouldn't even "come" when we ask him to, except he would sit in his bed all day, it is very heart broken to see him act like this, it's almost like he turned into another dog. On the other hand, Sadie seems to be much happier and laid back then before. It's like they exchanged personalities.

My question is would neutering or spraying change one dog's personality? what can I do to relief Mica's depression? I am really really worry that he would become like this the rest of his life. I miss my happy playful baby...TT~TT


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

wenzi said:


> We have two toy poodles Mica (male) and Sadie (female)... We got both of them neutered and sprayed *2 days ago* and realized some big changes to their personality. Mica has become very very depressed, he used to play with his toys all day long, now he shows no interest to them, he wouldn't even "come" when we ask him to, except he would sit in his bed all day, it is very heart broken to see him act like this, it's almost like he turned into another dog. ...


My best guess, without seeing the dog, is that he is still having some pain from the operation. It is also possible that he still feels traumatized and confused from what has happened to him (being in a strange place, being handled by strangers, the anesthesia etc) I simply would give him some more time to recover from the experience if everything else is well. Make sure he eats, drinks and does his eliminations as usual. If he doesn't improve ask your vet.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, in 2 days they've barely recovered from the anesthetic. Give it a few weeks before you decide it's an actual behavior change! He's probably still feeling crummy from the surgery, and is at least a little bit sore. Just keep his routine as normal as possible, and he should recover quickly.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Give him 10 days. Right now he's recovering from anesthetic and in pain. In a few days he's going to have the shaved prickly hair growing back, and that's going to bother him. (Keep him from licking/chewing incision...you can put Cortisone cream on the shaved area NEAR the incision, but not on the incision to stop the itchiness).

He should be feeling back to normal in about 10 days.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

spotted nikes said:


> In a few days he's going to have the shaved prickly hair growing back, and that's going to bother him. (Keep him from licking/chewing incision...you can put Cortisone cream on the shaved area NEAR the incision, but not on the incision to stop the itchiness).


Hmmm, my boys weren't shaved at all, but I suppose it depends on how furry they are in that area! But that is good advice, for the female as well, since she's definitely shaved.


----------



## wenzi (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for all your advise. 

Besides the depression, Mica was vomiting this morning, I told him back to the vet. The vet gave him a shot to keep him hydrated, asked me to feed him bland meals (rice and chicken) for a couple days, and also gave me some pain relief med. To my surprise, Mica is energized again right after the hydration shot, looks like he doesn't even need the pain relief med =)


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Hmmm, my boys weren't shaved at all, but I suppose it depends on how furry they are in that area! But that is good advice, for the female as well, since she's definitely shaved.


My boys were shaved...husky mix, 2 chow mixes, a Pyranese mix and a cocker span mix. The cortisone cream, and men's boxer shorts worn backwards were lifesavers. They HATED the cone of shame.


----------

